# How To Set Perfect Tensions On a DIY Tutorial (Please Help)



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

*More Advanced Tutorial Creation Help*

I wish to delete this thread and there was no 'delete' function under the edit button where I would have assumed it would be. (I also read the FAQ and it said the button should be there.


----------



## Berry (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice I liked this video alot it was to the point without alot of random talk that makes the video 30 min long. I feel like adjusting the tension on my cube now


----------



## Rama (Jul 2, 2009)

I just give my cube to Ton... he IS Dr. Cube. 

Ps. MonkeyDude1313... I just love your voice.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

Rama said:


> I just give my cube to Ton... he IS Dr. Cube.
> 
> *Ps. MonkeyDude1313... I just love your voice. *



Why?

(This message was to short for some reason so I am adding this unnecessarily long sentence in parenthesis to get me over the minimum character limit)


----------



## Rama (Jul 2, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > I just give my cube to Ton... he IS Dr. Cube.
> ...



It's LOW and I play the (upright) bass (and if I have to sing for music class I am also the bass). 
And of course the above combined with your accent.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

Rama said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Rama said:
> ...



Canadian FTW. =p


----------



## Novriil (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice tutorial. I'll need it soon 
By the way you're voice is really awesome  In a good way!!


----------



## VP7 (Jul 2, 2009)

At 2:06 Please add the measurement of the gap.

Tell the number of playing cards that will fit.
I like mine set @ 3 cards thick. (.85 mm / .033 in)

Thanks


----------



## panyan (Jul 2, 2009)

just out of interest, why do you like the american (canadian?) accent? personally i hate it and cannot stand to watch a whole video from e.g. monkeydude


----------



## Rama (Jul 2, 2009)

panyan said:


> just out of interest, why do you like the american (canadian?) accent? personally i hate it and cannot stand to watch a whole video from e.g. monkeydude



Here's some The Hague accent (where I live): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gktA-Igvm08 and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wTFMy1MGTM

I rarely watch a tutorial/vlog (cuz my skills PWNS), but his accent just stands out for me personally. 
Last week I was playing billiards with some friends and I was joking around with a voice from a reporter doing a live report on a golf tournament and funny enough it sounded similar like MonkeyDude1313 and apparently Canadian.


----------



## Mystic Genie (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks ill have to try and tension my cube now


----------



## riffz (Jul 2, 2009)

I would just like to point out that I live in Canada and none of my friends or family sound the same as him.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 2, 2009)

Very very good tutorial. That's almost exactly the way I do it, except feeling the tensions on adjacent centers.

5 stars 



riffz said:


> I would just like to point out that I live in Canada and none of my friends or family sound the same as him.


He may have a different Canadian accent because it's from a different part of Canada?

I don't know, in China if you live in one part of the country and someone lived in another area, their Mandarin would probably sound a lot different, and it might result in different English soundings..?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 2, 2009)

panyan said:


> just out of interest, why do you like the american (canadian?) accent?



Whoa, slow down there. As similar as they might sound, the Canadian and American accents are significantly different. My girlfriend is Canadian, and I can tell her accent from an american accent very easily. Once you hear them side by side, you'll know what I mean


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 2, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



Eh?

(Bad character limit! Bad!!)


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm glad we're talking about accents rather then my video.

Not to be rude, but could we stay on topic? Id really like some advice.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 2, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> I'm glad we're talking about accents rather then my video.
> 
> Not to be rude, but could we stay on topic? Id really like some advice.



it waz gud!!! 

(You see, I was being the you from before you decided to become the new you and stopped being like the old you, you!) 

Edit: I think the style is really good and i don't think you should change anything.


----------



## Logan (Jul 2, 2009)

I really liked the video. It would be very helpful to a noob.

*Logan walks over to his desk and takes apart his cube*

I guess I'm a noob.


P.S. It seems like your topics always go.... off-topic. Eh.  Canadian accents FTW!


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, the tutorial was pretty good, have you seen Pestvic's video on it? It works for me a lot.

edit: oh, advice on what?

edit2: maybe you should post the video?


----------

